# Just thought I'd share.



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 May 2018)

Just shows what can be achieved, something for everyone in this.



Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (2 May 2018)

Awesome video 
- that's patient camera work & editing 

But where is Foo (the Flowerhorn)?


----------



## frederick thompson (2 May 2018)

Brilliant awesome.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 May 2018)

My next project is a soil and no co2 cube but I will probably use a small surface skimmer just for movement. Just waiting for the temp to rise a bit but I'll put a small 25 watt heater in just in case. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (2 May 2018)

Love this tank been following him for a while now.


----------



## Edvet (2 May 2018)

I like it.


----------



## Zeus. (2 May 2018)

Great Vid, lots of close up action


----------



## dw1305 (2 May 2018)

Hi all, 
@AverageWhiteBloke nice tank, I enjoyed that. 

What do we think about the shrimp? They look like Amano shrimp, but have re-produced in fresh water (and provided a very useful fry food supply with the freshly released nauplii).

I think the nature of the plants in the tank is also quite important, _Azolla_ and _Lemna_ as the floaters, and _Ceratophyllum_ and _Najas_ among the stem plants. _Azolla_ has <"nitrogen fixing cyanobacteria"> living in under-leaf structures, and they are all very rapidly growing plants.  

Looking at the surface scum,  I'd prefer some gentle water movement and filtration (air powered sponge filter?) and some water changes in the longer term.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 May 2018)

I think somewhere in there he said they were wild caught Darrel so not sure if they're a mixture of Amano and locally collected ones from wherever they are from. I think I'll invite them to the forum for a chat. Been watching a few of their tanks while planning my dirt setup.

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 May 2018)

Or was it locally sourced? Not sure I'll have watch again. That could mean sourced locally from the lfs.

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (2 May 2018)

I think it's the wild form of the Cherry Shrimp... the so called "Wild Type Neocaridina heteropoda"


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 May 2018)

kadoxu said:


> I think it's the wild form of the Cherry Shrimp... the so called "Wild Type Neocaridina heteropoda"



Yeah, watching it again it does appear to have two types of shrimp in there. There's Amano and what appears to be wild shrimp, I'm assuming the wild ones were the survivors probably introduced before the fry from the other breeding tank went in and the Amano are just dropping young which survive for a while and wiggle enough to become fry food. Perfect holistic setup if you ask me. The full life cycle going on at every level.


----------



## Edvet (3 May 2018)

Ot they could be the "mini japonica's"i once had, breed easy and look like wild colors, i had them mixed with amano's no problem ( see my white cube)


----------



## Fiske (3 May 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> @AverageWhiteBloke nice tank, I enjoyed that.
> 
> What do we think about the shrimp? They look like Amano shrimp, but have re-produced in fresh water (and provided a very useful fry food supply with the freshly released nauplii).
> ...



I enjoyed that video too. Great to see it doesn't all come down to tech.

I think they're Amano. They can develop eggs in freshwater. AFAIK it's only the free swimming larvae that needs brackish/salt water for further development. Although in a tank like this, they'd probably be fish food, or perish.


----------



## dw1305 (3 May 2018)

Hi all,





Fiske said:


> I think they're Amano. They can develop eggs in freshwater. AFAIK it's only the free swimming larvae that needs brackish/salt water for further development. Although in a tank like this, they'd probably be fish food, or perish.


I'm pretty sure the large one is an Amano, and shows primitive reproduction (the larvae have a true planktonic nauplii stage), but there are also plenty of shrimplets, I wasn't sure whether they were from another species of shrimp in the tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fiske (3 May 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I'm pretty sure the large one is an Amano, and shows primitive reproduction (the larvae have a true planktonic nauplii stage), but there are also plenty of shrimplets, I wasn't sure whether they were from another species of shrimp in the tank.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yeah, more than one species surely. I'd have to watch the video again to make a guess on those.


----------



## Foo the Flowerhorn (5 May 2018)

@AverageWhiteBloke Thanks for inviting me here.  I presume.

The answer to what everyone's wondering about, yes, there are two species of shrimp in the tank.  I initially added 4 or 5 "wild" shrimp and 2 amanos.  You can see their first day in the tank in the 2 months update video.  At 2:30 the wild shrimp, and at 6:14, the two amanos.  They were all juvies.



I don't know exactly what type they are.  They were labeled as feeder shrimp for feeding big fish.  I believe they are closely related to cherries, as kadoxu mentioned.

The berried amano released the larvae recently.  I think they were all eaten by the gouramis.  It probably would help their growth.   Actually, that's the result I wanted.  I thought about setting up a salt water tank and raise the amano larvae, but I wasn't sure it would work.  Don't tell anyone


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 May 2018)

Foo the Flowerhorn said:


> @AverageWhiteBloke Thanks for inviting me here. I presume.



Nice one, thanks for showing up  yeah there was a lot of interest in the shrimp. I've seen various youtube videos regarding raising Amanos in saltwater with varying results. I seen on your profile that dirty tank were your thing and there's also a lot of interest in this forum as well as all the other aspects of plant/shrimp/fish keeping. Very friendly and informative bunch of people reside here so I hope you enjoy your stay with us and I look forward to seeing how your tanks develop and any other projects you might be setting up. A few people here follow you on youtube already.


----------

